# أبحث عن كتاب Gemba Kaizen



## الأحرار (4 ديسمبر 2009)

أبحث عن كتاب Gemba Kaizen أرجو من يساعدني للحصول عليه​


----------



## engineer ie (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*how to find gemba kaizen?*

you can find this book on this link

http://ifile.it/axrht9n/0070314462.tar.gz


----------



## الأحرار (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك ولكني ابحث عن الكتاب بصيغة Word أو Pdf حتى لو كانت هذه المفات بصيغة Pdf وسأستطيع تجميعها بإذن الله 
وجزاك الله خيرا عل اهتمامك


----------



## engineer ie (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*ملاحظة*

هذا الكتاب من الصعب الحصول عليه بالصيغ التي ذكرتها لاني بحثت عنه طويلا ولم اجد الا هذه الصيغه
ارجو ان تذكر لي لماذا تريده بهذة الصيغ لعلي استطيع المساعدة
ارجو لك كل التوفيق


----------



## عماد محمود (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
ولكن من فضلك ماهو امتداد الكتاب 
وماهو البرنامج الذى يشغله؟


----------



## عماد محمود (18 ديسمبر 2009)

> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
> ولكن من فضلك ماهو امتداد الكتاب
> وماهو البرنامج الذى يشغله؟



شكرا اخى الكريم 
فلم اكن قد اكملت انزال الكتاب وكنت اظنه يحتاج لبرنامج معين
ولكنه يفتح فى صورة صفحات html ولايحتاج لبرنامج معين
شكرا مرة اخرى على الكتاب


----------



## KOURDIMOHAMMAD (3 يونيو 2010)

الكتاب موجود عندي ولكن استطيع ان ارسل لك نسخة مصورة منه اذا احببj


----------

